# Alpine Mach 5 Cable Slide



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

Got one on order will let you know when it arrives. $15.98 to my door direct from Alpine. I ordered the black version.

Craig


----------



## IL Bowhunter 82 (Sep 28, 2006)

Look at the winners choice one, I had it on my X-Force and loved it. It also has the same feature for attaching the rest cable. It seems better than the Alpine. The Alpine seemed like a fancy version of the stock one to me. The Winners Choice is made from Delrin which seemed to be lighter and have less friction.


----------



## cranking83 (Dec 4, 2009)

I've had an alpine on for the last couple months. Seems ok, nothing better that the stock white one. It seems like it brings the cables in a little closer that the stock slide, and its camo.


----------



## nycredneck (Nov 9, 2007)

Beware of casting marks on the Alpine Mach 5. Make sure the path the cables use are free from burr's created during the molding process. I wore through a set of cables in no time before I realized what was happening. After it was to late, I ran the served portion of an old string back and forth through the slide so as to smooth these burr's down. I did try the Winners Choice and the Hyperslide,the jury is still out on these three. The hyper is good but maybe a little noisy for my hunting rig, the Winners started to squeak, even after lubrication.


----------

